# Purchasing over CC limit.



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Guys i have a CC limit of £3500 however i want to purchase a holiday for £3700 (skiing with friends). Some have the money now, others will next week but we don't want to miss the deal.

My question is, my CC current has £0 on it, if i pay £200 on to it i will in effect be +£200 in credit on it, could i then pay £3700 thus making the balance £3500 or will it say no as the transaction is higher than my limit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Not sure. Why not contact the CC company and ask for credit limit to be increased to £4k?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Correct but make sure you pay something off before charges are applied otherwise you will go overlimit and be charged.

Also make sure you are going to get the money from your mates, mates or not I would want the money upfront!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

If you have a positive balance on your card you should be able to use the full amount but a you could check. Providors do not like you to get into a credit position that way and unless you owe the funds you may not be able to make a payment. HSBC group being one who prevents it on most if not all of their cards.


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Pay 200 to the holiday provider as a holding deposit, not your credit card, it's false economy and earns you no favours with the credit ratings agencies. 

Steve


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

Mattwilko92 said:


> Guys i have a CC limit of £3500 however i want to purchase a holiday for £3700 (skiing with friends). Some have the money now, others will next week but we don't want to miss the deal.
> 
> My question is, my CC current has £0 on it, if i pay £200 on to it i will in effect be +£200 in credit on it, could i then pay £3700 thus making the balance £3500 or will it say no as the transaction is higher than my limit.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Natwest will as I've accidentally overpaid before now


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A lot of credit cards don't like you having a positive balance. Some don't allow it. 

Why don't you pay the deposit by credit card, then the balance by your debit account? By doing this you are still covered by your credit card for protection. 

I'd also make sure you have the money in advance from your mates before you think about parting with that amount of cash. Quite often someone pulls out or can't come up with the cash.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

If u've online credit card set you can increase ur limit in 5 mins on ur phone.


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok thanks for the advice i think ill get my credit limit increased.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

I always ask for a CC Rider when taking care of business myself, works every time :thumb:


----------

